# new duckings are scratching themselves



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

It appears that I might have brought some parasite (lice?) or mites home with the new ducklings that I bought last week. They are about a week and half old. The single duckling that I hatched here, seems to have been affected the most since it is quite tiny. If it is lice or mites, is there some organic method of treating them? Naturally, they have drinking water, but don't have 'splashing' water. would that help? They are in a dog crate in my front porch so not with the adults. Any suggestions would be helpful. I've never had this type of problem before.
thanks!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Diatomaceous earth should get rid of the lice. Dust a little on them directly but try to keep it out of their faces.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Ducklings tend to itch a lot. Sometimes they scratch so hard they fall over. I think it is the feathers coming in that makes them itch. No treatment needed. They grow out of it.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

The 3 dark ones ar the ones I purchased....I plan give them a good going over tomorrow after work although I must say that tonight, they don't look as ragged..maybe they were just slopping in their food when I took the pictures. the little yellow one is the the surprise hatchling I had last week


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you see any "bugs" by examining the skin under the feathers? You would probably be able to see lice or mites. Is the skin actually irritated and red? 

They do look like they'd been slopping in their food. You can feed them dry crumble and greens and keep their water on the other side of the brooder, they'll stay a lot cleaner. I'd be scared to feed my ducklings anything wet! They are SO messy! 

Can you give them a good bath every day for a while so they can wash and preen? Whether or not they have any parasites, that is good for them and they love it, just don't let them get waterlogged or chilled. 

Food grade DE might help if there are external parasites, as long as they don't breathe a lot of it, it's quite safe. I wouldn't want to treat unless I was sure something was going on though. 

Just some quick thoughts, cute babies!


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Carol, I haven't throughly examined them so it's quite possible it's just sloppy food. Dry crumble suitable for ducklings isn't readily available so that's why they are eating my home made food. It's a combination of soft boiled egg, rolled oats, chopped greens and a very, very small portion of adult duck food, well watered down. It has been really cold the last few days but has warmed up, so I am going to let them have a bath and a run around outside in the grass (well supervised and protected from the wind) 
I agree, they are cute as can be and the little yellow one is my 'single' that was a surprise hatch...it thinks I'm mom  It's the first one to dive into the food!!
Thanks again


----------

